# Pitney Bowes Inc. (PBI)



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

Pitney Bowes Inc. (PBI) Stock has plummeted after first quarters results released yesterday. It is a Dividend Aristocrat that now has a yield of nearly 9% and a PE of 5.5.
Watched this stock on my list for the last 12 months. 
Greedy when others are fearful? or is this the end of a era . What do you reckon


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Looked at this last year with Argo. End of an era.. let it die in peace...


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

Hahah ok thanks ddkay


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

It sells postal meters...how often do you send mail? Most of my bills now even come electronically.

The company's been dead for years, they just don't know to stop moving.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

PBI reminds me a bit our YLO... though will be interesting to see if they gonna increase dividends next year or two.... for high-yield dividend champions I'd prefer MO and T


----------

